# You never know



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Friday Jan. 6, at work feeling okay I started hemmoraging. No pain, no fever, just lots of blood. Called my Dr. office closed on Fri. pm. Had DH take me to Emergency room. Still feeling fine. They prepped me for a scope and I spent 5 days in the hospital. Hemoglobin at 3. After 3 units of blood they decieded to do fresh frozen plasma to help my blood clot. Had an immediate sever allergic reaction and in less than 3 min. was almost dead with DH looking on my heart rate went from 86 to 193 in less than a minute, BP dropped to 62/46 neck was swelling as well as rest of my body, couldn't breath. The wonderful doctors and nurses there were able to pull me back. I am much better now and back at work for the first time in 2 weeks, thanks to my DH and my sister's good care. Just blows your minds doesn't it?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! I was wondering where you disappeared off to. Glad that you are doing better. Do you care to share why you hemmoraged?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Such (anaphylactic) reactions most often are observed in those with a hereditary immunoglobulin A (IgA) deficiency. These people have developed complement-binding anti-IgA antibodies that cause anaphylaxis when exposed to donor IgA.

*Proteins in the donor plasma* can cause minor (usually) allergic reactions. This is an anaphylactoid reaction and is observed more frequently with components containing large amounts of plasma, such as whole blood, pooled platelets, and fresh frozen plasma.

The description of your reaction seems more severe than that... :scratch

Hemolytic Transfusion Reaction?...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acute_hemolytic_transfusion_reaction

TRALI (Transfusion-related Acute Lung Injury)?... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transfusion_related_acute_lung_injury


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness Clarice!! I'm so glad you are better! You're right...you never know. That's scary thinking about just how sick you were!! 

Maybe we should designate a friend or family member to tell us when a member is sick....or whatever 
Think I'll advise my daughter.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your concern. The problem is diverticular bleeding. They say it is common in older people but rarely does diveticulum of the colon cause major problems. There is no cure. If this happens to me again they will remove part of my colon. The allergic reaction was more scary than the problem. I agree Dixie, I do wish we could have someone notify everyone when someone needed prayers and support.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, that is scary. Glad you are okay!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Thank you all for your concern. The problem is diverticular bleeding. They say it is common in older people but rarely does diveticulum of the colon cause major problems. There is no cure. If this happens to me again they will remove part of my colon. The allergic reaction was more scary than the problem.


As important as the colon is, it has enough redundancy that you have more than enough if they decide to remove some.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad to hear you are better!
Think positive!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

How horrible Clarice! I'm so glad you're okay!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Clarice, I'm so glad you're okay! What a scary thing for you, and for your husband! I can't even imagine. Would have liked to have been praying for you then, but will be praying for you now. 

And yes, it would be great if we could have family members come on and let us know when a PS member is in need of prayer. Many PS members are on our family's prayer list, and it's good to have that connection across the miles. You all are so important!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Gosh, Clarice, I missed this thread somehow. I'm certainly happy you're ok now. I see it's been about a month-how are you lately?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, I missed this thread too! Clarice, I hope you're doing better. Sorry I didn't send wishes sooner. We love you!


----------

